# Dallas/Ft. Worth Specialty - 3/23



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I've copied the flyer for you.


*ATTENTION EXHIBITORS​Saturday, March 24, 2012
All Breed CERF CLINIC​*Amon G. Carter Small Exhibits Building
Dr. Rachel Ring, DVM​*9:00 AM to 5:00 PM​*Preregistration $32.00 per dog; Onsite Fee $35.00 per dog​*CHECKS MUST BE RECEIVED BY MARCH 17​TH​
*For reservations, prepayment and information regarding the CERF clinic, please contact Dick
Caldwell at​[email protected]​
*CLINICS FRIDAY, SATURDAY AND SUNDAY, MARCH 23-25, 2012​All-Breed Heart Clinic (AUSCULTATION)​*Amon G. Carter Small Exhibits Building – Ft. Worth, Texas
Dr. Sonya Gordon-Cardiologist Texas A&M University​*Noon to 4:00 p.m. FRIDAY (Auscultation Clinic)
7:30 a.m to 10:00 a.m. SATURDAY (Auscultation Clinic)​*$35.00 per dog
The auscultation clinic will be on a WALK-IN BASIS. Upon completion of this exam all dogs
passing will be issued a certificate which can be filed with OFA for a cardiac clearance. Owner
must bring registration information.
For information regarding the heart clinic contact Melissa Kato at 972-625-1309.​*ECHOCARDIOGRAM CLINIC​*(Located in the Small Exhibits Building)​*Fee: $180.00 (50% deposit required at registration)
4:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m. FRIDAY (Echo clinic)
10:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m. SATURDAY (Echo clinic)
7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. SUNDAY (Echo clinic)​WE CANNOT GUARANTEE WALK-IN SPACE​WALK-INS ACCEPTED ON SPACE AVAILABLE
TO CONFIRM A RESERVATION FOR THE ECHO CLINIC YOUR
CHECK MUST BE RECEIVED​NO LATER THAN MARCH 13, 2012​
NO EXCEPTIONS- RESERVATIONS ARE STRONGLY URGED
ECHO TIME IS SCHEDULED AROUND BREED RING TIME​*All Breed Echocardiogram Clinic- Dr. Sonya Gordon again is offering to do an echocardiogram
clinic. This exam is generally offered only at Texas A&M for those dogs that do not pass an
auscultation examination. Dr. Gordon has offered to do this exam on site, subject to interest. It
will be necessary for a minimum of 20 dogs to pre-register for this clinic in order for her to offer
her time and equipment. For information and registration regarding the echo clinic please​contact Debbie Littleton at [email protected].


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

And
The Golden Retriever Foundation will pay for CERF registrations for 
golden retrievers 8 years old and older. Why not bring your veterans and 
have them CERFed to help understand the origins and genetics of this 
disease? See http://www.goldenretrieverfoundation.org/ for more info. We 
will have the vouchers available at the clinic, or you can download from 
the same web site.

"With the designation of Pigmentary Uveitis (PU) as a very serious 
hereditary disorder in Golden Retrievers and the realization that most 
dogs with this serious condition will not present with the disease until 
after many are no longer being bred, the newest recommendation is to 
check dogs annually for life. Additionally, since PU is such a serious 
and painful disease, we want to encourage everyone with older dogs to 
get them checked even if they have never been used in a breeding 
program. Paying for the CERF registration is our way to encourage and 
support this effort.

The program involves printing out a simple voucher (see link below) to 
be included with the CERF form you send in for registration in the 
database. It is understood that all dogs will be included in the public 
database so the owner must agree to results being published. Lets all 
work together to help reduce the occurrence of this painful eye disease. 
For more detailed information on this project, subscribe to GRF Updates. 
Please share this update with anyone you feel may be interested!"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Friday: Ring 1 9:00 AM Sweeps

Saturday: Ring 7 10:20 AM

Sunday: Ring 7 10:20 AM


----------

